

Systems Programming at Twitter - pk11
http://monkey.org/~marius/talks/twittersystems/#1

======
mseepgood
In the past programmers associated with the term "systems programming" stuff
like kernel development and hardware control. Today it seems to be used more
often for concurrent network service software programming.

